# faceți / făceți-



## fwwd

Dex conjugă verbul "a face" (formă imperativ) ca: "faceți, făceți*-*" (dar nu cu verbul "a da" - numai "dați")

Daca este corect pentru a zice "Voi! F*a*ceți!" / "F*ă*ceti-mi o cafea" dependent de liniuță?  Există o regulă?

Please excuse any Romanian mistakes, I am still learning


----------



## farscape

fwwd said:


> Dex conjugă verbul "a face" (formă imperativ) ca: "faceți, făceți*-*" (dar nu cu verbul "a da" - numai "dați")



It works pretty much the same way for singular: Dă-*mi* mâna! (Give *me* your hand!) but not for plural: Daţi-*mi* mâna (Give *me* your hand!).



fwwd said:


> Daca este corect pentru a zice "Voi! F*a*ceți!" / "F*ă*ceti-mi o cafea" dependent de liniuță?  Există o regulă?



Both forms of the verb "a face" (to do) are used in specific contexts 
In the first case you have something like: Voi acolo, faceţi linişte! "Hey you there, keep quiet!"
However when associated with a pronoun (*făceţi*-_mi_) the second form is used: Făceţi-*mi* o cafea! (Make *me* a coffee). Changing the pronoun: Făceţi-*vă* dispăruţi! (Make *yourselves* scarce!"

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Quite the quandry, eh?

Bun venit pe forum, americane 

Uite o discuție lămuritoare aici. Ține de sunetul în care se termină verbul, „-a” sau „-e”, sau „-ea” sau altceva.
_A fac*e*_ și _a d*a*_ au, astfel, particularitățile lor. Nu-ți bate capul prea tare cu ele, astea-s chestii grele și pentru cei mai versați într-ale limbii.


----------



## fwwd

Mersi mult farscape şi Reef Archer.


----------



## irinet

Oricum, e interesanta discutia. Eu nu sunt de acord cu DEX-ul.

Fă o literă!; Fă-mi o păpușă!
Dă și tu ceva! Dă-mi o carte!
Facem curat; faceți ceva; 'Faceți-mi! Accentul e diferit in pronunție .
Dăm; Dați. Dați-mi!


----------



## viuchi

Nu știu cât de fiabil e ghidul de conjugare de pe stie-ul dexonline.ro și care e sursa lui exactă (mă îndoiesc că e DEX-ul). Forma "făceți" e greșită (adică nenormată/nerecomandată/criticată); forma standard e "faceți", cu accentul pe prima silabă. Cel puțin așa era pe vremea când făceam eu română la școală, și nu cred să fi fost acceptată între timp  forma "făceți" de autoritățile insărcinate cu normalizarea lingvistică, care se mișcă foarte lent; nici nu ar fi de dorit, de altfel, să fie standardizate toate abaterile de la normă doar pe criteriul frecvenței de utilizare.
Pentru mai multă siguranță, ar fi de consultat totuși DOOM2, pe care nu-l am la îndemână acum.


----------

